# New Zealand?



## original (Nov 18, 2011)

Anyone in this little country? Been living over here a few years now...

_Posted via *Topify* using Android_


----------



## andy1984 (Aug 18, 2006)

yeah there are a few of us 

links in my sig.

there's also a support group in chch i believe.


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

yeah there are a few of us lurking around. i'm english but i've been in nz for a while.



andy1984 said:


> there's also a support group in chch i believe.


wait what. where did you see this?


----------



## andy1984 (Aug 18, 2006)

Elad said:


> yeah there are a few of us lurking around. i'm english but i've been in nz for a while.
> 
> wait what. where did you see this?


http://anxietysupport.org.nz/

from what i've heard they're not really active anymore, though i could be wrong. last time i checked (long time ago) they were having meetings, etc. that you could go to.


----------



## original (Nov 18, 2011)

I've joined that group thanks. I'm English too actually... been in Wellington a few years.

_Posted via *Topify* using Android_


----------

